# Old Vintage Turtle Wax Products Wanted



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Checked via Viper first to ok the Wanted thread, 


Im after Old Turtle Wax products for a personal collection for display ive a few now just would like to add to it. Ill consider anything full or empty as long as its in good condition.

I can Swap for other new Turtle Wax products or paypal funding  Will cover all costs.



Cheers


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Macces used to have a load of the original tins in, that was a while back though.
I binned a tin a few week back, shame you didnt post sooner.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Macces used to have a load of the original tins in, that was a while back though.
> I binned a tin a few week back, shame you didnt post sooner.


Will have a look at my next trip to macces in manchester, got a few tins going back to 1985 :thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't have anything except new turtle wax stuff.

Good luck tho!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

my dad gave me a 5l tin of turtle wax that he had since he was a kid personaly i hate the stuff but it was amazing even tho it had been sat for years,unfortunatly i chucked the tin.is there any reason for wanting old tins??


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

No main reason just to in a cabinet :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Pics of this cabinet please Turtle!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Pics of this cabinet please Turtle!


will do in due course :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I really like retro wax tins and stuff.Just something abit different really.I used to have a cool old Johnsons rally wax metal can it had an Sierra Cosworth on it if I recall.It mysteriously vanished one day.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

RoverIain said:


> I really like retro wax tins and stuff.Just something abit different really.I used to have a cool old Johnsons rally wax metal can it had an Sierra Cosworth on it if I recall.It mysteriously vanished one day.


the missis prob clearing the agarage out


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Turtle said:


> the missis prob clearing the agarage out


I tried that one,blaming the mrs.I just got some abuse back.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

i might have some wheel wax but dont know how old it is, cant even remember what condition the tin is, will get back to you mate.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

salsheikh said:


> i might have some wheel wax but dont know how old it is, cant even remember what condition the tin is, will get back to you mate.


cheers ! any news


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> cheers ! any news


****e, i forgot. I'll have a look tonight as I WILL be washing my car :buffer:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have found old chrome polish, zip wax and something else - do you want them ? If not I will have to bin them as moving house.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

well, i have been looking all over only to find out that my missus had chucked it in the bin. i told er off for going thru MY garage stuff. never again.


----------



## Pravda (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I have some from maybe 60-70s
Sunproof something in a glasbottle.

Is there any money in vintage products?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Pravda said:


> I think I have some from maybe 60-70s
> Sunproof something in a glasbottle.
> 
> Is there any money in vintage products?


No money in them really just a personal collection really :thumb:


----------



## potter (Nov 28, 2010)

what about the old glass bottled stuff with the white lid still with usable contents?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

potter said:


> what about the old glass bottled stuff with the white lid still with usable contents?


yes if you got em mate :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

have a check in the swaps/sales section mate, im sure someone was selling old TW gear there.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I put a few bits in the swaps section so have a look and let me know


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually have a full page newspaper add, (both sides of a opened newspaper), for this bottle of Turtle Wax from *1950*. It's interesting in that the *ink* for the ad is both black and *green*. Something I would guess is kind of rare in a newspaper from 1950.

By the way, the bottle touts that the wax contains *Brillium*










Someone need an Avatar?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Yeah I put a few bits in the swaps section so have a look and let me know


Thanks mate but got what youve listed thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike Phillips said:


> I actually have a full page newspaper add, (both sides of a opened newspaper), for this bottle of Turtle Wax from *1950*. It's interesting in that the *ink* for the ad is both black and *green*. Something I would guess is kind of rare in a newspaper from 1950.
> 
> By the way, the bottle touts that the wax contains *Brillium*
> 
> ...


WOW thanks mate for the post, are you willing to part with the bottle and the paper ?? Avatar taken thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The Turtle said:


> WOW thanks mate for the post, are you willing to part with the bottle and the paper ?? Avatar taken thanks :thumb:


Sorry to say this was a gift from my wife to add to my collection of antique car waxes. If I ever do decide to part with it you'll be on the short list.

It's hard to believe this glass bottle has survived for going on 61 years!

Next time I get a chance I'll take a picture of the full spread ad in the newspaper I have that advertises this product and post it to the forum.

Incredible that I received the wax as a gift and then found the ad on eBay

I actually have quite a few antique products, mostly Meguiar's because they've been around since 1901 so of course there are bottles and cans from the old days that can be obtained.

You can see the bottle of Turtle Wax on the top shelf on the right...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an extremely old tub of turtle wax - wax,parting with it may be a problem but i will seriously consider


----------



## Lito (May 24, 2010)

I have a 1992 Wheel Cleaner half full  i would swap for a XL drying towel 

But the truth is that I'm in Guatemala, dunno how expensive is to ship overseas ;(


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll have a look in the very dark corners of my fathers garage, no knowing what may be in there


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont forget to wax before you ride


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Lito said:


> I have a 1992 Wheel Cleaner half full  i would swap for a XL drying towel
> 
> But the truth is that I'm in Guatemala, dunno how expensive is to ship overseas ;(


maybe worth checking out prices for shipping leave it with me


----------



## Wilky (May 1, 2011)

I've got a glass bottle of turtle wax that's about half full, it's got copyright 1979 on the bottle so I'm guessing that's when it's from? Not sure if it's worth anything?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Wilky said:


> I've got a glass bottle of turtle wax that's about half full, it's got copyright 1979 on the bottle so I'm guessing that's when it's from? Not sure if it's worth anything?


do you still have it ?

Im guessing with the post count you may not be on quite alot


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

we found an old TW glass bottle of polish, it was full and looked like it was from around the sixties. daft head here chucked it out :wall:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicane said:


> we found an old TW glass bottle of polish, it was full and looked like it was from around the sixties. daft head here chucked it out :wall:


what u do that for


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I really like retro wax tins and stuff.Just something abit different really.I used to have a cool old* Johnsons rally wax *metal can it had an Sierra Cosworth on it if I recall.It mysteriously vanished one day.


That stuff was brilliant :thumb: Wonder why they stopped making it?


----------



## TrM3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PugIain 
"I really like retro wax tins and stuff.Just something abit different really.I used to have a cool old Johnsons rally wax metal can it had an Sierra Cosworth on it if I recall.It mysteriously vanished one day. "

That stuff was brilliant Wonder why they stopped making it? "

A bit weird this!!! but I have just got in from giving my new car a good dose of "Johnsons Rally Wax" !!!!!

a) As you can see I'm a :newbie:!! - I'll introduce myself in the right forum asap!

b) I've just bought a beautiful M3 convertible Individual, and my desire to make the most of its rare Nachtblau paintwork has got me looking at DW, and trying to learn something about what is obviously a pretty cool world going on in here.

c) being a sunday I got into my garage and rooted through all my old gear to stumble on 2 tins of Johnsons Rally Wax!! - I used to work for SC Johnson in the early 90's and the staff shop used to sell tins for a pound. I had a 'stock' at one point, but only 2 left now! I've not used it for 10 years!!!!

d) the tin DOES have a picture of a red mk1 sierra cosworth on it!! - in red. 

e) my M3 looks nice now!! :lol::lol:

f) if I get time, I'll take a couple of pics of the tin and the car and post them up if I can figure out how to do it!

All the best to you all on here! From what I've seen as a guest you're obviously a really great bunch...:thumb:


----------



## TrM3 (Jul 31, 2011)

back in time.......










and










and on my P&J


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Still collecting old Turtle Wax items if anyone has any collecting dust on a shelf ....come forward


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a feeling ive got a few 70s/80s bottles in the shed ill have a hunt


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

no turtle but i have an early 70's tin of simonez fine wax


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I still have an almost full bottle of the liquid wax from like 85! Have another old one too!


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> i have a feeling ive got a few 70s/80s bottles in the shed ill have a hunt


Cheers dude let me know if you come accross any


----------



## neil73 (May 12, 2010)

I have a old bottle of turtle wax, don't know how old it is but it's a glass bottle


----------

